# INSTRUMENT CLUSTER REPAIR - PLEASE HELP



## jazdhillon

Hello fellow members,

just recently experiencing problems with temp gauge and fuel gauge. They are not reading accuratly they are floating way above where they r suppose to be.

Been quoted extortion prices from garages (£400-£700) Can someone please advice me a cheaper alternative. I have found a company that repairs them for £180 however I need to removoe the cluster myself?

Any tips or guides on removing cluster step by step? or other cheaper alternatives to repair this common TT fault.

Your responses will be greatly appreicated.

Thankyou

Jaz Dhillon


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome if you are in the UK then your local Audi dealer should exchange your Dash pod for free


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum... as said, Audi should replace FOC


----------



## malstt

Welcome , had my dash replaced f.o.c. 8)


----------



## lizfordham

Hi there
I have an Audi 1.8 TT quatro 2003 model.I too have just started with problems with the temperature guage reading very hot and the fuel gauge indicating way over the full marker. The engine management warning light also came on. I then took it to a garage who fitted new engine switch and sensor. The engine warning light went out but temperature gauge and fuel gauge continued to read in the excess. Took it back in and they then said i needed a new instrument panel - £800 or so fitted. Brought car home and realise temperature gauge was normal. Fuel gauge still higher than it should be. Having driven it locally for the last 4 days temperature gauge appears to be gradually ccreeping up. having read up on Internet realised there was a recall for pre 2005 audis for fualty instrument panels. Have you heard anything about this or is it now defunct? Any other ideas to rectify fault without spending £800!!
thanks
Liz


----------



## lizfordham

malstt said:


> Welcome , had my dash replaced f.o.c. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Take the car to your nearest Audi dealer and tell them you have a dodgy dashpod, if you still have no joy give Audi custome services a call. Welcome to the forum


----------



## SX200

Hi Liz
We had the same problem our local Audi Dealers in Hereford wanted to charge us £650 to replace our dash pod. We then went to Audi in Worcester and we were offered a new pod F.O.C without even having to ask. Some dealers seem to honour the fault where as others seem to want to charge as much as possible and from your quote they don't even have a standard charge for the work.

Hope you get your's sorted.


----------



## Gohie

Would audi still be able change this at this current time it it was not working properly?

Thanks


----------



## 180bhptt

Wallsendmag said:


> Take the car to your nearest Audi dealer and tell them you have a dodgy dashpod, if you still have no joy give Audi custome services a call. Welcome to the forum


I've recently bought a 2000 audi TT, and started to notice my dials acting strange! Low temp readings and flickering fuel gauge! Does this sound like a faulty dash pod to you?? And can I still get a f.o.c replacement?


----------



## Hoggy

180bhptt said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the car to your nearest Audi dealer and tell them you have a dodgy dashpod, if you still have no joy give Audi custome services a call. Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently bought a 2000 audi TT, and started to notice my dials acting strange! Low temp readings and flickering fuel gauge! Does this sound like a faulty dash pod to you?? And can I still get a f.o.c replacement?
Click to expand...

Hi, Very unlikely, unless you are the original owner & TT has a full service history & even then probably unlikely.
Plenty of Company will sort for £150 ish. Here are some 
http://www.bba-reman.com/uk/index.aspx
http://www.akspeedo.com/audi-vw-speedom ... r-shop.php
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/
http://www.ecutesting.com/instrument_cl ... _faul.html
http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------



## TTVince

......


----------



## Hoggy

TTVince said:


> Hello all
> 
> My TT has had seven previous owners.
> The dashpod pixels are faulty.
> From what I have read thus far I am a little confused to say the least.
> Will Audi replace my dashpod free of charge??
> 
> Your replies will be appreciated.


Hi Vince, The simple answer is NO.
Use the links in the posts above for repairers, Approx £150, one may even be in your area.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTVince

........


----------



## Lollypop86

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## CathyH

Hi, does anyone know of anywhere in West Wales where the cluster can either be repaired or removed for sending away? Is this a job that any garage could do?
Thank you


----------



## Hoggy

H Cathy, I'm in Pembroke & I know no where it can be repaired locally. Where in West Wales are you ?

Here are recommended repairers, dash has to be removed & sent away.
http://www.bba-reman.com/uk/index.aspx
http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/
http://www.ecutesting.com/instrument_cl ... _faul.html
http://www.akspeedo.com/audi-vw-speedom ... r-shop.php

Hoggy.


----------



## CathyH

Thanks for the prompt reply; I'm near Haverfordwest.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I don't know of an Audi Indy in Haverfordwest, but an Ex Audi Mech has recently opened up in Lower Lamphey Rd, Pembroke by the name of Vdubs, they could remove dashpod for you to send away, if you know no one other than Audi dealer. 
Hoggy.


----------



## CathyH

That's brilliant, thank you. I will ring tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy

CathyH said:


> That's brilliant, thank you. I will ring tomorrow.


http://www.pembsv-dubs.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------



## CathyH

Thank you for your help. All booked in.


----------



## Hoggy

CathyH said:


> Thank you for your help. All booked in.


Hi, Keep me informed how you get on & what you think of Vdubs. Are they just removing Pod for you ?
Hoggy.


----------



## CathyH

Hi, sorry for taking a while to reply but I had lost myself on the site! Vdubs is excellent and I can't recommend him highly enough. He was knowledgeable, helpful and very competitively priced. He removed the pod which I sent away for repair, then the pod was returned directly to him and was replaced.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Cathy, I wondered what happened, because I did speak to VDubs & he said he had removed/replaced a TT dashpod after I suggested them to you.
Nice to know you were happy with their service.
Hoggy.


----------

